
Cursive Clojure: A Clojure IntelliJ plugin - trptcolin
http://cursiveclojure.com/
======
lemming
Developer here - I'm happy to answer any questions folk might have!

~~~
cantelo
Just having a look at Cursive now, nice work! How do I enable and use the
symbolic debugger?

TIA

~~~
lemming
I added some instructions for debugging REPL sessions to
[http://cursiveclojure.com/quickstart.html](http://cursiveclojure.com/quickstart.html)
\- it's clunky right now but I'll be fixing that soon.

------
treerex
I'd be interested in seeing some screen shots to get a feel for its
integration and new features.

~~~
lemming
I'll be looking to get those up ASAP - the cat got out of the bag a little
sooner than I expected!

------
systems
I installed this, but I cant figure out how to create a new clojure project?

why isn't there a clojure option in the new project menu, like, groovy for
example?

~~~
lemming
I added a (very) quick start guide here:
[http://cursiveclojure.com/quickstart.html](http://cursiveclojure.com/quickstart.html).
I'll get something prettier/better up ASAP.

------
warcher
Do you have a mailing list or something so I can get development news? Cause
I'm interested in hearing how this develops, the website is a little sparse
still, and I absolutely will not remember to come back in a month, haha.

~~~
lemming
I'm definitely planning to get a mailing list set up, I was caught slightly on
the hop by the unexpected public release! I'll set something up ASAP.

------
edem
Why not Eclipse? 65% of java developers use it. Only 9% uses IntelliJ. Just
asking.

~~~
lemming
For a couple of reasons. One is that there's already a great Clojure
environment for Eclipse - Counterclockwise. Secondly, I think that IntelliJ
provides a better platform for building something like this - it's just a
better IDE all round in my opinion, and it's a great infrastructure to build
on.

I suspect that you'd probably find that the percentage of Java devs using
IntelliJ has gone up a lot in recent years too, their market share and
mindshare has increased massively recently. I'm not aware of any stats though
(and I'm not sure how accurate they would be if there were). Google recently
switched from Eclipse to IntelliJ for the official Android development
environment, for whatever that's worth.

------
lemming
BTW someone mentioned below the lack of a mailing list - if anyone would like
to be updated about new releases drop me a line on cursive@cursiveclojure.com
and I'll keep you up to date.

------
mjt0229
This looks great at first glance. Thanks for all your hard work!

------
mb02134
Will Cursive be providing a strict paredit mode?

~~~
lemming
Yes, that's already about 80% there. There are some of the paredit commands
missing but it's very usable right now. The most obvious omissions are open-
round-and-newline, wrap-round and kill-word. Most other commands are there,
and it's strict in the sense of preserving braces with backspace/delete.

------
timothyklim
ugh, if someone will make plugin for haskell — it will be amazing. I'm so glad
for clojure community.

------
kul_
can it be integrated with vim?

~~~
AndreasFrom
I often hear good things about IdeaVim. I don't think that's want you meant,
but I just wanted to throw it in there.

~~~
vutekst
I use IdeaVim every day for java work. It's okay, but it's a pretty shallow
emulation, and I frequently miss things from real vim.

